# extreme Überbelichtung von Fotos bearbeiten



## body10000 (20. September 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander
Ich habe mit einem externen Blitz eine falsche Entfernungsangabe eingestellt und habe jetzt eine extreme Überbelichtung.Leider kann ich diese Fotos nicht noch einmal machen.Es wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.Im Anhang lege ich mal die Fotos bei.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. September 2008)

Hi,
was für Programme hast du den zur Verfügung.
Damit wir dir erklären können was du einzustellen hast.

Aber da du geblitzt hast solltest du dir nicht allzu große Hoffnungen machen.
Den durch das Blitzen werden auch Halbtöne zerstört die normalerweise bei einer normalen Überbelichtung noch vorhanden wären und die man für ein Abwedeln bzw. negativem Belichten  noch verwenden könnte.
Aber wir schauen mal. was sich noch machen läßt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## body10000 (22. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe Photoshop CS3 und Corel Draw 10.
Danke


----------



## MaNa (5. Oktober 2008)

Kennst du dich mit HDRs aus? Wenn ja, mache aus den 2 Bildern mehrere mit unterschiedlichen Helligkeiten. In Den Personen ist noch genug Zeichnung drin, damit man was erkennen kann.

Die Bilder sehen danach zwar nicht schön aus, aber als Erinnerung muss es reichen


----------



## Collapse (14. Oktober 2008)

Könntest du nicht vielleicht eine neue Ebene mit einem dunklen Ton erzeugen (wie schwarz)
und die Ebene dann solange Transparent amchen bis das Foto die perfekte Belichtung hat?

Grüße Collapse


----------

